# xbox live log in



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

my old 360 used to log me in when i switched it on. this new one doesnt, i have to do it manually, anyone know if you can change this? looked in the settings and cant find anything.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its scared because i kick your a$$ every night:lol:
But no seriously it is in your settings somewhere mate :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

yip settings somewhere - i will do a wee search on mines then mibi some cod4 while am there


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

click on your user card/profile the thing with your picture in it
scroll down to auto sign in
and check enabled :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

^^ correct


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i feel i deserve a thanks


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sorted. cheers.


----------

